# Digital Protractor



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been considering buying a digital protractor but just have not convinced myself to spend the money yet. This looks pretty good and the price is quite reasonable.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I got this proctrator too. So far, for the price, its great.

The pros

The cost
A nice alternative to more expensive digital angle readers.
Nice tightening knob to lock in an angle
Rotates multiple times (i.e. you can measure past 360 if you needed too)

The cons

Made in China (so who knows how long it will last!)
Won't fit easily to measure some tools angles (like my mitre saw)


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

I picked one up and I'm happy. Extremely sensitive (yah, like a woodturner needs to know angles to 2 decimal places and the lock feature secures the arm in any position with no tendancy to move the arms as you tighten the lock. Mine is now in my tool chest waiting for the time when I need it. It sure looks purdy.


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered one from Lee Valley. Seemed well made, but mine didn't work. Sent it back for a replacement.
Roger


----------



## WoodyG (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought one and have used it a bunch this past week…it seems a little awkward but it is accurate. I tuned my cabinet saw, miter saw and set angles for hand cut dovetails…so not bad for getting a week ago today.
It may blow up tomorrow but it might not?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never found much need to know the numerical value of angles in woodworking. I'm a fan of just being able to repeat angles accurately from machine to machine and process to process.


----------



## SamS (Oct 19, 2009)

CanadaJeff: why in the world would you ever need to measure past 360 degrees?


----------

